# KOTC Championship Belt



## ChampionCraft (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi guys. I've been working on some new belt designs for KOTC. This one is currently under review. What do you think?


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

that belt looks ****ing awesome.. would it be all gold? or are they gonna add some other shit such as diamonds or platinum on it?


----------



## ChampionCraft (Sep 29, 2006)

It will be plated in 24 kt gold with relief plates on the main and side plates. About 26 simulated diamonds between the main plate and the side plates as well. Some detailing with black paint on all of the plates. I'm hoping they go with this design.


----------



## MADDSNIPER (Dec 28, 2006)

looks amazing...


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

ChampionCraft said:


> It will be plated in 24 kt gold with relief plates on the main and side plates. About 26 simulated diamonds between the main plate and the side plates as well. Some detailing with black paint on all of the plates. I'm hoping they go with this design.


looks real good....

good luck bud.. i like it !


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

I can't see it. Wont load..


----------



## ChampionCraft (Sep 29, 2006)

I was asked not to show them while we are in negotiations. It doesn't look like it's going to happen so I'm posting them up in case any other MMA promoter would be interested in the design. KOTC is content to only buying "TOY BELTS" for their champions.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

thats a badass belt you've designed there man. hope they pick that design.


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

I can see them now. Looks good.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Badass dude.... did you do those with Photoshop?


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice Still in use


----------



## ChampionCraft (Sep 29, 2006)

Unfortunately, KOTC is not budgeting for new belts at this time. You can visit my myspace page to view my work for other MMA promotions.

http://www.myspace.com/championcraft


----------

